# Headers



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anybody know of a set of headers for a 65 GTO that doesn't interfere with the Z bar ? I have a set of hookers on there now but they are not fitting good.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Try Mad Dog Headers. I've got no first hand experience with them, but I hear very good things about their quality and fit.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the three pipes also fit with more clearance or RA manifolds


----------



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have three pipe and they fit. They are tight but they fit 

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide App


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

if you have interference, something is wrong. even cheap headers would not be manufactured allowing interference with clutch components. doug's are best for pontiac.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had to modify every set of tubing headers I installed on 1965 thru 1967 GTO's for Z bar clearance. Also brake line mods. This includes Hedman, Hooker, Blackjack, and Mr. Gasket headers, both 3 and 4 tube. On one '66, I welded a tag on the top end of the Z bar, which allowed it to rest in a different, more forward position. This allowed lower Z bar arm clearance, and I retained my clutch pedal throw and geometry. Worked great. Please note this was years ago, and the newer stuff may indeed fit better.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I just bought Dougs for my 70. Mad dog wasn't the greatest for customer service, and 6 week wait to get built. Headers on a Pontiac are a PITA.. They hit everything. I have headman tri y's on my 70 now, they hit the firewall, but I didn't have to modify the headers at all. They are coming off real soon so I can install the 455.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

How about the Hedman shorty headers. Anyone used them?


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I have not, but would opt for a set of RAM AIR manifolds for about $350. I would have to guess they will flow about the same as shorty headers, and be a lot lower maintenance.


----------

